# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  How to clean this tube.

## Bros

I was given a length of aluminium scaffolding tube many yrs ago and is has been stored on the trusses in my shed. Now I want to use some and it looks shocking so I would like to clean it up without using some abrasive type cleaners so I am looking for a chemical solution.

----------


## FrodoOne

You could look up "aluminium cleaners" but I would suggest just using a soap impregnated steel wool pad and water!

----------


## Bros

> You could look up "aluminium cleaners" but I would suggest just using a soap impregnated steel wool pad and water!

   I didn’t think that would be effective as the corrosion would have pitted the surface and mechanical cleaning would bot clean these pits.

----------


## r3nov8or

Hmm. Never knew aluminium could corrode quite like that. I wonder what it is reacting to...

----------


## Uncle Bob

You could try vinegar, CLR and maybe even electrolysis? I don't know if those would work but it could worth a try.

----------


## droog

Depends on much effort you want to go to and the result required.
Hydro blasting is probably going to give the best result but you probably can’t do that at home. CLR and or phosphoric acid are simple methods you could try yourself.

----------


## Marc

You have to determine first what is on that tube. From the picture it could be a piece of wood. 
If it was scaffolding it is bound to be covered in mortar or concrete. Cement has an etching effect on aluminium so removing it will not return the surface back to flat polish.  
You can remove mortar from aluminium with a solution of laundry powder and water, and scrub it off with a stiff brush. Let it set and rinse. 
If this does not work satisfactory, you could try CLR that is oxalic acid, but only after the washing described above in case you have also layers of grease. (from the barbecue  :Smilie:  )
You can achieve a nice polish finish with any automotive aluminium polish from repco, supercheap and even bunnings.

----------


## Moondog55

Just keep in mind that it won't be scaffold rated tubing any more so don't use it anywhere it could take a load.
I've got a few lengths like that I use as extenders on wheel braces, etc:

----------


## Bros

> Just keep in mind that it won't be scaffold rated tubing any more so don't use it anywhere it could take a load.
> I've got a few lengths like that I use as extenders on wheel braces, etc:

   I'm aware of that and to further reinforce it I am going to weld it which totally destroys the strength of the tube.
I am just making an extension on the front bullbar to carry long lengths of steel or timber so all the weight is limited and is down.
I will only be using this when required which is seldom.

----------


## Moondog55

In which case a stainless steel scouring pad and lots of hot soapy water should work. I had something similar on the old truck and I used cheap fencing joiners, silicon and bolts

----------


## Bros

I ended up using some spray on cleaner I got from Aldi previously using a scouring pad then I washed it. When dry I applied CLR undiluted with a scourer left for a couple of hours before hosing down.
For what I am going to use it for it will do.

----------


## cyclic

> I'm aware of that and to further reinforce it I am going to weld it which totally destroys the strength of the tube.
> I am just making an extension on the front bullbar to carry long lengths of steel or timber so all the weight is limited and is down.
> I will only be using this when required which is seldom.

  So it's a third rack as such.
 Remove it when not in use or you may end up paying money to the Qld Govt.

----------


## Bros

> So it's a third rack as such.
>  Remove it when not in use or you may end up paying money to the Qld Govt.

  I'm intend removing it when not in use as it just clips over the bullbar and a knurled nut to the base, quick to install quick to remove.

----------

